

DoJ Subpoena Proves Twitter’s Value — and Its Weakness - felix0702
http://gigaom.com/2011/01/08/twitter-doj-wikileaks/

======
nod
It does no such thing and proves neither. A ridiculous headline and a
worthless article.

------
kragen
It seems to me that it proves Twitter's weakness, in the sense that Twitter
ultimately must comply with the law, however unconscionable that law may be,
but also Twitter's strength --- Twitter did fight the subpoena and may have
done so successfully.

It doesn't seem that it proves Twitter's value, except in the sense that
WikiLeaks is a savvy enough organization that it wouldn't be using Twitter
unless it thought it was valuable enough to be worth the risk.

